

Bloomberg Goes iPad - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/04/bloomberg_goes.html

======
IgorPartola
Where did I see that article about the stages of Apple product launches? It
went:

    
    
      * It's announced
      * Blogs hate it
      * Blogs love it
      * It's released
      * Everybody buys one
    

I believe we are right on schedule.

~~~
IgorPartola
Just one example:

Then: <http://gizmodo.com/5458382/8-things-that-suck-about-the-ipad> Now:
<http://gizmodo.com/5506692/ipad-is-the-future>

------
zmmmmm
I find it sad that there is pretty much nothing about this interface that
could not be rendered in a standard browser interface. Yet they are investing
loads of money, hype and effort and everyone will have orgasms about it just
because it's an "app". And in the end we've just reverted what would have
previously be done in an open, standard way into a proprietary, closed, single
vendor (and, I'm guessing, expensive) format.

~~~
IgorPartola
Moreover why does every _content site_ need an app? What's the point?

~~~
omouse
Because they're too afraid to syndicate their content and deal with a mess of
licensing deals.

~~~
IgorPartola
But why not just slap a mobile stylesheet on the existing site?

------
emanuer
According to <http://uxmag.com/design/the-impossible-bloomberg-makeover> the
terrible Bloomberg interface is a way to "sustain a fictive status symbol". I
am happy to hear that sustaining a status symbol just got a lot more stylish.

~~~
elblanco
I never get this part "The pain inflicted by blatant UI flaws such as _black
background color_ "

Why is black background color bad? I love using sites and tools with a black
background color. I have far less eyestrain than with a white background.

